# Thai rainbow millipedes



## ranchulas (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone have experience breeding these? I have some of these on the way and was wondering if they are pretty easy to keep/breed. Also I have seen two very different pictures of these. Do they vary alot in color? If you have any personal pics please post.


----------



## millipeter (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi,
The Rainbow Millipede Tonkinbolus dollfusi (syn. Aulacobolus rubropunctatus)  is quite easy to keep but is more demanding than other species. 
This species was bred by many people here in Europe in the last few years. The only problem is that many juvenils die in the the stadia below 1cm or 1/2". The juvenils need rotten wood and leaves. A high amount of calcium in the soil would be fine and coniferous stuff is an absolute nono for them.     

But I don't know what colorforms you mean. Pics or links would be great. Maybe you mean the Puerto Rican Rainbows Anadenobolus arboreus gundlachi which has two colorforms.
Here a pic of T. dollfusi


----------



## ranchulas (Nov 30, 2007)

I am getting them from Elytra and Antenna a member of the board. I will try and see what type they are. They are being shipped as Thai rainbows? I'll let you know. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ftorres (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello,
The ones from Orin are called the Thai rainbows, but they are definately not the ones the picture.

I agree they are easy to care for but babies are very sensity when really small.

I hope this time I do better, so far my babies are almost 1"

regards
ftorres.


----------

